# Bluetick coonhound better than Walker, Redbone better than them all!!!!



## jimmy ballard jr

Some say Walkers some say Black and Tans, well i say Blueticks and Redbones are better! Do you feel the same way?


----------



## Cottontail

Nope walkers are better!  Jimmy what am i going to do with you are you trying to start a war ??


----------



## rigderunner

if it aint blue it aint true if you have a bluetick that will tree you have a something if you have a  walker that will tree you just have another walker dog


----------



## huntmore

rigderunner said:


> if it aint blue it aint true if you have a bluetick that will tree you have a something if you have a  walker that will tree you just have another walker dog



The key word in your post is IF, thats a big IF when it comes to blue dogs. Just kidding learned long time ago if you got a coondog you got a coondog and it is fun to hunt with no matter the color.


----------



## GA DAWG

Pkc hunt. Wed night the 14th. Dawsonville Ga. Why don't you come see what's better. Leaves gone now so other breed lovers can't use that as an excuse from getting beat by a WALKER dog.


----------



## kreekhunter

yep or they could come to waycross  to the swampland jamboree to get beat by a walker i'm feeding it so i'll hunt what i like. WALKERS!!!


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey

you name it  i have  hunted it   ,  have  had  cracker jack  ones  from all breeds ,  and   have  some  bad ones from all breeds,


been  born  and  raised   for 35 years  messin  with hounds,  i am a  third generation  hounds man!!  ,  if   i came  home  from work  and  didn't  go   to feed  a  hound   and  wash out a pen i must  be dead  cuz  i ain't livin!!


i can tell you this   ,  you know  how to make  the best deer hound  ,  ?????????



tell some body he's a  jamm up coon hound !!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## Ray Lilly

Once you go black, you'll never go back!!


----------



## treebottoms

Pleasure hunting= Blueticks, b&t etc

Competetion hunting= WALKERS!!!!!


----------



## holler tree

fuzzy swamp donkey said:


> i can tell you this   ,  you know  how to make  the best deer hound  ,  ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> tell some body he's a  jamm up coon hound !!!!! lol!!!!



  aint that the truth !  if you got all night to tree one coon then a blue dog is your best bet !!! and if your into drag racing try a walker on for size Ive seen a quite a few that would leave like they had nitrous strapped to their tails who cares how many coons they run by .if your an mma fan go with the plott cause they can definately clean off a tree.pretty sure redbones and black n tans are on the endangered species list( sorry ryan)and them leopard dogs are for folks who cant make their mind up so they buy one that has a little bit of everything in it ( heinz 57 for sure).but now if you want to tree several coons in a night then you might want to get you a english  .


----------



## GA DAWG

holler tree said:


> aint that the truth !  if you got all night to tree one coon then a blue dog is your best bet !!! and if your into drag racing try a walker on for size Ive seen a quite a few that would leave like they had nitrous strapped to their tails who cares how many coons they run by .if your an mma fan go with the plott cause they can definately clean off a tree.pretty sure redbones and black n tans are on the endangered species list( sorry ryan)and them leopard dogs are for folks who cant make their mind up so they buy one that has a little bit of everything in it ( heinz 57 for sure).but now if you want to tree several coons in a night then you might want to get you a english  .



You almost talked me into it


----------



## luvtohunt

holler tree said:


> aint that the truth !  if you got all night to tree one coon then a blue dog is your best bet !!! and if your into drag racing try a walker on for size Ive seen a quite a few that would leave like they had nitrous strapped to their tails who cares how many coons they run by .if your an mma fan go with the plott cause they can definately clean off a tree.pretty sure redbones and black n tans are on the endangered species list( sorry ryan)and them leopard dogs are for folks who cant make their mind up so they buy one that has a little bit of everything in it ( heinz 57 for sure).but now if you want to tree several coons in a night then you might want to get you a english  .


you been readin up on themhuntin magazines again aint ya


----------



## Prorain

*Your plott or your not!*

Well i won't say nothing bad about the other breeds cause you got bad ones and good ones.But to be an individual here on GON i run Plotts nothing but Plotts not looking for anything else:nono:.Reason being if you get a good'n well then you got something and it's usually then when someone wants "TRY" a Plott out:cow:.Let's hunt what we hunt and put a little of the problems on the owners of these hounds
that hollar tree has pointed out with the help of his updated magazine subscriptions.

   luvtohunt that's funny as heck there!


----------



## daddy88

at one time owned all the breeds ot one time save the redbone, and yes even one of those "hienz 57" i was feeding em and i treed with all of them, some better some worse, hunt what you like but dont nock a man or woman for hunting what they like, and dont blame the breed on one not so good , or ill dog , have seen a lot of fights at trees that a brindle dog was not even on the hunt so ?


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey

yall might not beleive it but i once had   a  yellow lab  that  would tree the mess out of one   and  would bet  the  coon  was in the tree  she was treeing,  also had a beagle  that was purrty dang good to !!,,  and  a  few  of them  heinze 57  ,

i even  had  a  treeing fiest , chocolate lab, black lab, that would  scald  a deer killed amany in  from of them and they were just  the yard dogs that  would come in there   while  we was huntin  with the beagles , lol!!  ain't kiddin  niether


----------



## huntmore

Ray Lilly said:


> Once you go black, you'll never go back!!



Once you go black , we don't want to you back.


----------



## blackbear

Blue ticks and black and tans Rule,talks cheap,it takes money to buy whiskey,put your money where your mouth is...or if you cant run with the big dogs .... just stay on the porch!


<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZKtCc5qErw?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZKtCc5qErw?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## englishmonster

i hunt english. i have learned from experience that a fast dog will run over alot of traks before HE decides to tree. just cuz a trak is cold doesnt mean tha coon still aint around. i would rather have an extremely cold nosed hound that finds all tha coons. and tha debate about tha breeds is pointless. point blank- IF IM PAYING FOR  SOMETHING,ITS GONNA BE WHAT I WANT!! i have no problems with other breeds of hounds,but as stated earlier,if its my dime then ima hunt what i prefer. sportsmanship is key to surving,and thriving in tha coon hunting world.so breed is a matter of opinion and preference. if you dont like a certain breed then smile and nod ur head so no one is offended.


----------



## holler tree

luvtohunt said:


> you been readin up on themhuntin magazines again aint ya



you of all people know better than that. I'm sure youve seen my name on almost every sign in box on the club and if I could get away from work long enough you would see it alot more than you do. did you ever convert them beagles into deer dogs or are you still trying to show them what a rabbit looks like. I think I got a "magazine" around here somewhere with some pictures in it if you need to borrow it for a while :swords: . there are definitely good and bad in all breeds and what I got in my back yard dont amount to much but I like them and at the end of the day thats all that should matter to any of us. btw I'm in the market for a good english female if any of you know of one shoot me a pm.


----------



## jabb06

I like your avatar holler tree..looks like the two pups that like to lounge on my back porch


----------



## jimkim

rigderunner said:


> if it aint blue it aint true if you have a bluetick that will tree you have a something if you have a  walker that will tree you just have another walker dog



I disagree. 
If you have a bluetick that will tree, you have a bluetick. 
If you have a walker that will tree, you have a miracle. 
I had a buddy that owned a walker dog.  I tried to get him to change that dogs name to "guaranteed five mile walk", but he wouldn't. That dog knew he loved a deer, Lord have mercy. I did loose a good bit of weight hunting with that feller though.  I like still liked my red dogs the best though.


----------



## holler tree

jabb06 said:


> I like your avatar holler tree..looks like the two pups that like to lounge on my back porch



thanks that pup and his littermate brother and sister have been treeing housecats since they were 3 1/2 months old. he will be 2 in april and he is doing fine.loud hard tree dog that dont care whats going on around him . best litter of pups weve ever had in the back yard.


----------



## rigderunner

it dosent matter what anyone hunts i got a half austrailan shepard and half bluetick that will tree a coon quick its all for fun when we pick on the other breeds or it is to me atleast . I have hunted em all and i still have my prefrance but i like to poke fun at the walker dogs


----------



## rigderunner

jimkim said:


> I disagree.
> If you have a bluetick that will tree, you have a bluetick.
> If you have a walker that will tree, you have a miracle.
> I had a buddy that owned a walker dog.  I tried to get him to change that dogs name to "guaranteed five mile walk", but he wouldn't. That dog knew he loved a deer, Lord have mercy. I did loose a good bit of weight hunting with that feller though.  I like still liked my red dogs the best though.



i can relate to that ive walked many pounds off chasing slick treeing and straight walker dogs


----------

